# Urgent



## firsttimer (Sep 12, 2010)

I just bought some liquid anodrol from some website called legalsteroids.com.... how do you use it... because i am reading a whole bunch of different ways of using... do i inject or take by mouth.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*firsttimer* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 12, 2010)

first, I don't believe you should post the name of the site you got it...that might get you in some deep water on this forum!

second, if you're asking this question then you probably need to do a crap load of research before you move forward!

set down the package you just got in the mail, do a solid amount of research, and then think about moving forward...

also, make sure you have a solid PCT lined up before starting any AAS cycle!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

www.world-pharma.org


----------



## Built (Sep 12, 2010)

firsttimer said:


> I just bought some liquid anodrol from some website called legalsteroids.com.... how do you use it... because i am reading a whole bunch of different ways of using... do i inject or take by mouth.



You don't take it. legalsteroids are a bunch of scammers who sell bullshit products with almost-steroid-sounding names to those new to physical culture. 

It won't do anything, no matter how you take it. And for the love of God please don't pin it - it is NOT sterile.


----------



## Built (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's an exposé about them: T NATION | The Truth about "Legal Steroids"


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2010)

I wish World-Pharma would stop spamming the young and clueless . . .


----------

